# Ok my turn again..Bacon Dry rubbed w QVIEW ...o yes.........



## hoity toit (Jun 10, 2015)

Twelve days ago I started my second bacon project. I was in San Antonio at Restaurant Depot and found some frozen pork bellies with skin off for $2.06. I knew that was a good price so I picked up a couple and headed home.

For these two bellies I decided to do a dry rub this time to compare it to Pops wet brine and see which one my taste buds prefer. Either one would be good I am sure. Using Tender quick, I followed the directions rubbing it in thoroughly. I cut the bellies into 3 pieces added a tad of sea salt, not much, and some maple syrup.I have been turning them daily, some of the bags leaked but o well,.that's why I had 'em in a meat lug.

I want to do a cold smoke on these this Fri,sat,sun with hickory, giving a rest in between smokes. Our temperatures here are in a 70-95 range for the next wee so I will probably smoke them in the night hours and place back in the walk in cooler at about 45 degrees during the day. Will just have to see how they look.

Anyway I am going to take them out of the bags now and give a speedy rinse, rub 1/2 with black pepper and hang in the cooler till Friday to allow a pellicle to form.

After performing 3 six-7 hr smokes, the pictures tell the rest of the story below. I plan to let it rest for 1 day in the cooler before slicing it on Sunday. Here is the pics...

DaveO  was my coach hehehehe...he got first look , sorry fellahs and ladies













100_2303.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2304.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2305.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2306.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2307.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2308.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2309.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2310.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2311.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2312.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2313.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2314.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2316.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2317.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2318.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2319.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2320.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2321.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2322.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2323.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2324.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2325.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2326.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015


















100_2327.JPG



__ hoity toit
__ Jun 10, 2015






I hope you enjoyed the pictures,. it really tasted good and not salty,,,great hickory flavor. Will do this one again.


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2015)

That is some nice looking Bacon   Good Job   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






Gary


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 10, 2015)

gary s said:


> That is some nice looking Bacon   Good Job
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thank you sir, I appreciate it.


----------



## b-one (Jun 10, 2015)

Looks great,when are the samples being mailed?


----------



## gary s (Jun 10, 2015)

I can smell the bacon cooking now

Gary


----------



## woodcutter (Jun 10, 2015)

Your bacon looks excellent! You must have really had the smoke rolling with 2 AMNPSs lit at both ends.


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 11, 2015)

Woodcutter said:


> Your bacon looks excellent! You must have really had the smoke rolling with 2 AMNPSs lit at both ends.


Yep,I do that a lot as a insurance policy in case one of them happens to go out. Works for me.. thanks.


----------



## pc farmer (Jun 11, 2015)

Great lookin, so which curing method do you like better?


----------



## tropics (Jun 11, 2015)

Looks good from my seat. Nice job


----------



## hoity toit (Jun 12, 2015)

c farmer said:


> Great lookin, so which curing method do you like better?


You know, I actually think i like the dry rube cure better for a couple of reasons. One is because you dont have all the water and liquid "boiling off
" while you fry it, and two,it seems to be a little more frim and not all flimsey. The sweet flavor appeared better in the dry rub also. Both are good, dry rub wins out for me though.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 5, 2015)

They sure look good....  I finally found your thread...  I too think the dry brine method has more flavor...   reminds me of slab bacon from the 60's....   What I call "Real Bacon"....


----------



## hank2000 (Aug 5, 2015)

Good looking bacon


----------



## twoalpha (Aug 5, 2015)

That Bacon looks awesome. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Nice post on the progress.


----------



## hoity toit (Aug 7, 2015)

twoalpha said:


> That Bacon looks awesome.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks,,,I got another batch curing as we speak...will be smoking next weeeknd and will start a post on it with photos..

HT


----------

